# E. Dehilleren in Paris



## georgeair (Jun 11, 2001)

Has anyone else shopped at this quaint little place in Paris, or have any idea of the quality of their stock? While there on vacation last week this was one of our planned stops and I felt like a kid in a candy store. My enthusiasm was tempered somewhat by uncertainty as to the source of some of their items. If you're ever in the area, it is worth the trip by their shop just to experience the old-time hardware store approach to cookware - I loved it! Managed to get away with only the following items:

30 cm chefs knife (carbon - interested to see how this holds up)
Granton slicer
zester (why do these never last....)
2 ladles
Medium cleaver
2 liter copper/tin-wash saucepan (again, an experiment)
6 liter copper/stainless saucepan (too much $$ for an experiment)

The big pan is my favorite piece ever, except for it being too heavy for my wife to lift. Should have seen the Air France baggage inspector when he went through our luggage!!! 

"Sir, do you have any sharp objects?"

"You have no idea!! Here. let me show you...."

Any thoughts on this store welcomed!

George


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I've never been to the store - maybe one day!
As to the knife, if it is plain carbon steel you will find that it keeps it's edge longer than a stainless blade. The addition of chromium and/or nickle to the steel (to make it "stainless") makes it a little less hard. 'Course the down side is, it will tend to rust so you need to dry it thoroughly and oil it lightly. 
I got one in Toledo, Spain one time. It was a great blade but it broke one day when I was using it to smash garlic. Another thing the chromium does is to make the steel tougher and less brittle. 

Jock


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

George:

Do a search in the EQUIPMENT FORUM using the searchkey MAUVIEL. You'll find information therein.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

George:

I've been there many times as well as ordered from them by fax for shipment to the U.S. Certain items, such as copper, are significantly cheaper from them even with shipping and duty. Unfortunately, their extensive product line is not catalogued very completely either on the web or in print.

When I go there, I bring a shopping list and an idea of the prices for the same items in the U.S. Their prices are great for some items but not for others. Most restuarant supply stores in the U.S. can order French-made items such as those by Matfer at a discount off list price.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

This is the Dehillerin site. I don't know whether they list everything here, but it's a start. If you're a new copper user, consider carefully whether you want stainless or tin lined. I can't tell you how much I've squandered on retinning! I have one stainless lined and see virtually no difference when cooking.

I think you needn't worry about Dehillerin quality unless they've changed a lot recently. The copper I bought there is heirloom stuff.

The first time I was there (years ago), I bought a wonderful straight rolling pin of some very dense, very heavy wood. Unfortunately it's cracked a little but I ignore that and use it anyway, pretending that there's nothing growning in there, the dough will bake anyway, etc.

http://www.e-dehillerin.fr/


----------



## georgeair (Jun 11, 2001)

As noted before, the copper was one of the things that most interested me, and I brought back their current listing with descriptions and prices for all their coppper pieces, both stainless and tinned. If anyone is interested, I'd be happy to fax this to you, or if someone wants to scan and post here I can send it to them as well.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

About a month ago I placed a request to Dehillerin. The store just replied to me today with a quote for the following items, all stainless lined and 2.5 mm thick copper:


1) a 0.9 qt windsor (or splayed) saucepan with lid;

2) a 9.5 inch sauteuse (aka rondeau aka braisier)

Retail in America the total price amounts to approximately $360.

Dehillerin is sending them to me for $270.50 Eurodollars which translates into $238 USD. That's a savings of about 33%.

Thanks to all, especially to you, Bouland, for the information.


----------



## georgeair (Jun 11, 2001)

Koko,

Did that price include shipping?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Yes, the final price includes S&H, and import duties - delivered to my door.

I just faxed Dehillerin my signature and credit card information and am presently awaiting delivery which will be in 2 or 3 weeks.


----------

